

Ask HN: Open source projects with good design/architecture ? - yr

Can you suggest some of the open source projects which has good back-end design/architecture ?
======
jolan
transmission:

<http://www.transmissionbt.com/>

It's basically a library with separate daemon, cli, gui, and web interfaces
which do RPC JSON calls.

------
jh
Seemingly, no.

